# Singles on rest days



## Itburnstopee (May 26, 2015)

Would squatting heavy singles on rest days/days I don't work lower body be a good way to increase strength in addition to my program? I figure if I do I could add an additional 5-10lbs each week. Would this hinder mass gains?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2015)

Kinda need to know more about your training otherwise...

I would guess though that it sounds like you are after an extra workout.  It's possible you can do this.  What do you consider heavy? 80% 95%? Give me an example week.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 26, 2015)

I started 5x5 and stalled just when I was going to pass 200, messed up my IT band and had to take a week off and lower weight to get form good. Now I'm doing canditos strength/hypertrophy.

Monday is lower body heavy. Squat is 125x6 for 3 sets. But I'm adding 5lbs each week. Tuesday is upper body heavy and Thursday and Friday are lower and upper body hypertrophy. 
My max on my squat is probably 170-180. So on Tuesday and Friday I'm thinking I would do 160, but then the next week I would do 165 and so on.


----------



## Joliver (May 26, 2015)

You need to do upper/lower. Squat 2x per week with 72hrs in between sessions. A heavy squat session is not a feeder and will hinder your other lifting days.

If you do decide to do a heavy single day, look at the chart in this thread.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...d-How-To-Design-Your-Own-Powerlifting-Program


----------

